# The "Ultimate" Focus Tool



## Charc (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm on the market for a new wrench (most of our previous wrenches have "walked away"...) and I was doing some research through the old wrench threads. In the end of one of the threads there was discussion of the ultimate focus tool. It looks like a pretty nice tool, but there was some discussion over the strength of the alloy used in the wrench. ( http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4833&highlight=stagejunk.com&page=3 ) I wondered if anyone has purchased, or had a chance to use this wrench yet, and could provide a more detailed description of how it handles.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## bslproductions (Jun 8, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> I'm on the market for a new wrench (most of our previous wrenches have "walked away"...) and I was doing some research through the old wrench threads. In the end of one of the threads there was discussion of the ultimate focus tool. It looks like a pretty nice tool, but there was some discussion over the strength of the alloy used in the wrench. ( http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4833&highlight=stagejunk.com&page=3 ) I wondered if anyone has purchased, or had a chance to use this wrench yet, and could provide a more detailed description of how it handles.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie


I have not used that wrench yet, although it does look good. I prefer the Lightspeed Wrench if I am not using a good ole c-wrench.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 9, 2007)

Charc, you can have your $90+shipping tool all I need is a good old C-wrench. I recently lost my old one so I made my self a new one. 

Went to Sears and got the best 6" wrench they sell (cheap ones aren't machined as well and just suck over time), got some handset cord at the hardware store (for old corded telephones), a basic biner, and some larger shrink tubing. 
Cut the tubing and slide it on the cord, tie the cord to the wrench and biner, slide the tubing over the knots... mini-torch to shrink. It always fits, always works, it's safe, and looks kind of cool too...

*Edit*: To measure your handset cord for cutting, hold on end at your waist while you stretch the other end out to the tip of your fingers as far as you can reach up... then add a few loops more to allow for the knots.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 9, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Charc, you can have your $90+shipping tool all I need is a good old C-wrench. I recently lost my old one so I made my self a new one.
> Went to Sears and got the best 6" wrench they sell (cheap ones aren't machined as well and just suck over time), got some handset cord at the hardware store (for old corded telephones), a basic biner, and some larger shrink tubing.
> Cut the tubing and slide it on the cord, tie the cord to the wrench and biner, slide the tubing over the knots... mini-torch to shrink. It always fits, always works, it's safe, and looks kind of cool too...



I am with gafftaper on this one. There is certainly no reason to spend over $90 on a wrench. You can get those "fit any nut" socket wrenches for less than that. But really, a c-wrench can never be beaten. In our world there are very few places the c-wrench can't go. Plus, when you lend it to someone else and it walks away, you won't be out $90. Also, you don't have to explain a c-wrench to people, they understand how to use it, those multi-wrench things are often not as easy to figure out.


----------



## stantonsound (Jun 9, 2007)

Yup, but I prefer tieline instead of the coiled phone wire. I don't know why, just habit I guess. There are plenty of times an adjustable wrench comes in handy. There are often things to be loosened or tightened that are different sized and the fancy wrenches just won't work. When I am working on a job where I have to hire crew, I go to Harbor Freight or Northern Tool and Supply and pick up a bunch of C-wrenches for about $2.50 each. I put some tieline on them, a clip, and they use them all day. I usually only get about half of them back, but no big deal. 

(I also have a toolbox full of $.99 screwdrivers, $.79 scissors, $1.99 dykes - for cutting off zipties, $.49 razor knifes, etc... When there is a lighting crew, a sound crew, decorators, ice sculpture people, a DJ, a band, hotel/convention center staff, union labor, longshoremen, and more, tools tend to be "misplaced". This way, I am usually out about $15 a show, no big deal. I lose more money in gaff tape than tools.)


----------



## soundlight (Jun 9, 2007)

For just focusing, I'm all for the Mega Handle as long as you don't have two sizes of fukit-nuts. It works great, and it's a no-brainer as far as using it. if it doesn't fit at first, shove it on farther. And they're cheap as multi-wrenches go. Our theater department has about ten of them, and they're all that anyone uses during hangs. The absolute _best_ part about them is that they're so small that you can get a very short piece of handset cord, loop it through the hole in the handle, and tie it together, so that you can put it around your wrist. This is amazingly useful when you've got a light in position and you can't easily reach your pocket. You can just grab it from where it is, right at your wrist.

http://www.thelightsource.com/products/9/view


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 9, 2007)

You know I like my mega handle... I just wish it was a little larger. In an effort to make it pocket size, they have lost all leverage. For a guy with big hands like me, it's hard to even hold the stupid little thing. And when it comes to a stubborn bolt that needs a little talking too, the mega handle is so small I can't get the leverage of the entire grip of my hand as it's too short. If the mega handle was about 5-6 inches long I would probably be converted from my C-wrench.


----------



## Charc (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you guys are talking about the mega combo wrench, and if so, I do in-fact of one of those. I just keep it on the carabiner with my leatherman for those really desperate situations, but I really hate using the **** thing.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 9, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> I'm pretty sure you guys are talking about the mega combo wrench, and if so, I do in-fact of one of those. I just keep it on the carabiner with my leatherman for those really desperate situations, but I really hate using the **** thing.



Yeah the Mega Combo is the correct name... it's essentially the same as a Mega Handle so it's a little confusing. Either way, it's a great tool but it's too small.


----------



## soundlight (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't understand why people are saying that it's too small. If there are clamps that are so tight that you can't undo them with a mega combo wrench, then you need to start cutting off the handles of people's c-wrenches so that they don't overtorque the bolts! I honestly don't see why you'd need anything longer than a mega-combo, and it fits perfectly in my hand (and my hands are pretty big compared to most). You just have to grab it differently. I always have mine right at my wrist, so I don't have to grab for it, which makes it just great!


----------



## Sean (Jun 10, 2007)

soundlight said:


> I don't understand why people are saying that it's too small. If there are clamps that are so tight that you can't undo them with a mega combo wrench, then you need to start cutting off the handles of people's c-wrenches so that they don't overtorque the bolts! I honestly don't see why you'd need anything longer than a mega-combo, and it fits perfectly in my hand (and my hands are pretty big compared to most). You just have to grab it differently. I always have mine right at my wrist, so I don't have to grab for it, which makes it just great!



I have to disagree with you. Maybe you have a huge amount of strength in your hands, but it should take a bit of effort to lock down a unit when you focus it. I'm talking about the yoke bolt here (and the tilt bolts on PAR-64's, etc).
The mega/mega combo wrench is fine for the clamp bolt, but not sufficient for locking down a focus. I used one every day when I was touring with a small TYA show that was in a different venue each day. Focus only had to hold for about three hours. It was fine for that. But when you have a show in the air for 6+ weeks you really do need to make sure they don't move.

I love new gadgets, but there really isn't a good substitute for a 6" or 8" C-wrench in the hands of someone that knows how to use it. 

--Sean


----------



## soundlight (Jun 10, 2007)

I guess that I use it in a house where all of the fixtures have a proper hand knob (etc style wing knob) on the side, allowing tooless tilt adjustment.


----------



## Sean (Jun 10, 2007)

soundlight said:


> I guess that I use it in a house where all of the fixtures have a proper hand knob (etc style wing knob) on the side, allowing tooless tilt adjustment.


A scroller or barndoors on the front of a PAR-64, for example will cause the unit to drop over the course of a couple weeks unless you tighten both sides of the unit's yoke (the knob side and the bolt side). 

--Sean


----------



## Charc (Jun 10, 2007)

Sean said:


> A scroller or barndoors on the front of a PAR-64, for example will cause the unit to drop over the course of a couple weeks unless you tighten both sides of the unit's yoke (the knob side and the bolt side).
> --Sean



Little off topic but we had a 6" fresnel with barndoors tilt straight down, while it was on, at a violent speed, during a performance. The audience was petrified. The C-clamp was on tight though. So was the hand knob side of the tilt adjustment. No one bothered to tighten the bolt side of the tilt adjustment.


----------



## Sean (Jun 10, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Little off topic but we had a 6" fresnel with barndoors tilt straight down, while it was on, at a violent speed, during a performance. The audience was petrified. The C-clamp was on tight though. So was the hand knob side of the tilt adjustment. No one bothered to tighten the bolt side of the tilt adjustment.



Exactly.

Though it's a bit less of a problem with newer-designed units, it's something to really be aware of. This is also why 5° Source-Fours come with "double clutch" bodies--a handle on each side. It's to help balance the nose-heavy lens tube.

Incidently, a hint to those of you that do larger rentals. You can often request double clutch bodies for the units that are going to have scrollers, etc. I've done this a couple times from PRG. It sure helps when you're putting a 7lbs+ Aquaram on the front of a leko.

--Sean


----------



## Charc (Jun 15, 2007)

Alright so I've narrowed down my hunt for a new wrench to one of two possibilities.

Both of the wrenches I'm looking at are Craftsman.

The first is a 2 piece set of 6 and 8 inch ratcheting wrenches.
Link

The second wrench is a 6 inch beak jaw. I believe the same one gaff has.
Link

I'm tempted to go with the ratcheting set, because it's two wrenches for cheaper than the Beak Jaw. However, I do not have much faith in anything that ratchets, I feel like the more moving parts, the more likely it's gonna break on me. Does anyone have any experience with ratcheting wrenches, are they helpful in the workplace, or are they prone to failure?

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## Footer (Jun 15, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> I'm on the market for a new wrench (most of our previous wrenches have "walked away"...) and I was doing some research through the old wrench threads. In the end of one of the threads there was discussion of the ultimate focus tool. It looks like a pretty nice tool, but there was some discussion over the strength of the alloy used in the wrench. ( http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4833&highlight=stagejunk.com&page=3 ) I wondered if anyone has purchased, or had a chance to use this wrench yet, and could provide a more detailed description of how it handles.
> Thanks,
> Charlie



Well... I now have one (my girlfriend got it for me for my bday). I am going into a hang/focus for a large show on thurs, i'll let you know how it goes. I probably won't use it for hang because I know I am faster on a C clamp with my clench wrench, now when I am hanging 30' off deck on a focus track... that'll be the real test. I am also interested to see how the lamp checker works. Hell, I'll start a new thread and do a full little write up on it. I personally would not have spent the money on it, but as a gift (she also had my initials engraved in it) I don't think you can go wrong... If it even keeps my lamp check/pin splitter/wingnut wrench it has my vote. I doubt I will actually hit it on a clamp that much, but everything else it does will make it worthwhile.


----------



## Sean (Jun 16, 2007)

Charlie....

Get a regular 8" C-wrench. You don't get enough leverage on a 6" wrench when you really need it.

Ratched mechanisms work fine--as long as you take care of them. The biggest dangers to them are sand/dirt inside the moving parts, and damage from being hit, etc.

Either way, an 8" wrench WILL do the job for you.

--Sean


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 16, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Alright so I've narrowed down my hunt for a new wrench to one of two possibilities.
> Both of the wrenches I'm looking at are Craftsman.
> The first is a 2 piece set of 6 and 8 inch ratcheting wrenches.
> Link
> ...



So, you would rather spend $20+ on glorified c-wrenches when you can get a regular c-wrench for under $10 anywhere? It seems highly illogical.


----------



## Charc (Jun 16, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> So, you would rather spend $20+ on glorified c-wrenches when you can get a regular c-wrench for under $10 anywhere? It seems highly illogical.



Haha, yes. But you don't know how I work. As soon as I spend a decent amount of money on something I hold on to it. I know it sounds absolutely stupid, but that's the way I think.
For example, for years I bought cheapo 60 cent pens. I kept losing them, or having them all "walk away", I never got to use half the ink, or care about them. Well in about september I bought a nice ten dollar refillable pen, I still have it.
For the past year 6 inch wrenches (what our theater uses) have walked away. Now I'll have a _very_ unique wrench (no other electricians have rubber grips on their wrenches) that I'll actually care about.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, if you go to Northern Tool you can get 6" C-wrenches for like $2. I put a carabiner and blue cord on mine and I still have it. I also always have it clipped to my belt and in a pocket so it doesn't walk away. Generally the only place I forget my wrench is at home, when it comes off the pants.

By the same token, I have found wonderful kits of tools at Home Depot for $20 or less that have 2 c-wrenches, needle-nose (large and small), lineman's (large and small), slip-joint, and channel-lock pliers, and a small and large pair of dikes. All with insulated handles. I think they were WorkForce brand or some such. They are pretty decent tools, especially for the money, and I still have them all.


----------



## avkid (Jun 16, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> I have found wonderful kits of tools at Home Depot for $20 or less that have 2 c-wrenches, needle-nose (large and small), lineman's (large and small), slip-joint, and channel-lock pliers, and a small and large pair of dikes. All with insulated handles. I think they were WorkForce brand or some such. They are pretty decent tools, especially for the money, and I still have them all.


 All I found was Klein


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 16, 2007)

avkid said:


> All I found was Klein



Possible that I found a one time deal, or a clearance, but I did find the same kit on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/WORKFORCE-10-PI...0637219QQihZ015QQcategoryZ82252QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## avkid (Jun 16, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> Possible that I found a one time deal, or a clearance, but I did find the same kit on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/WORKFORCE-10-PI...0637219QQihZ015QQcategoryZ82252QQcmdZViewItem


Before you go and do something silly, those are grips, not insulation.
You can get real insulated tools here:
http://www.insulatedtools.com/


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 16, 2007)

avkid said:


> Before you go and do something silly, those are grips, not insulation.
> You can get real insulated tools here:
> http://www.insulatedtools.com/



Thanks, that was a first words from brain to keys. I try not to stick my tools in hot wiring anyway, but I stand corrected.


----------



## ship (Jun 21, 2007)

avkid said:


> All I found was Klein[/url]



And there is something wrong with the top of the line in electrical tools? My own tool box if full of them and Klien hot tools. 

In the end, you get what you pay for. My Klien black insulated grip 8" C-Wrench is my Ultimatate focus tool. No, it's not a hot tool but will insulate hopefully sufficiently. Also it's more comfortable. 

This is a primary focus tool I would not leave without.

When buying a C-Wrench, before you even leave the store with it, check out the play in it's adjustment, than how parallel the jaws are. Big details in a adjustable wrench by way of what will work well and be a pain in the rear. Often you do get what you pay for.

In the Klien tool bags, not bad tools overall but not what I would have as primary choices for a starter kit. Hate the almost cartoon like yellow handled wire strippers they have, the Klien Curve is ok second only to my old version of the insulated grip wire stripper, but the normal ones are both too short in handle length and just plain funkey looking. My primary choices in screw drivers especially the 4" one are also different while from them.

For a starter kit, a good 8" Craftsman C-Wrench, a Klien 10:1 screw driver and a Craftsman 3/8" drive Socket set initially. Than Klien Journeyman series J248-8 or #D2000-48 dikes, and a NE style #D213-9NE-CR linesmens pliers. This followed by a #603-4B 4" #2 Phillips, #600-4 1/4"x4" Keystone tip, square shaft screw driver, and a #601-4 flat head 3/16"x3" cabinet tip screw driver will server well as with a cabinet tip 1/4"x4" cabinet tip for use on lamp bases and inside say a L21-30 plug. Plus some Wiha rotating top micro screw drivers. That's the way to go after the 10:1 screw driver maxes out for usefulness amongst other tools. You than get into conduit pliers, #85191 conduit screwdriver with reamer, and the magnetic nut driver set. Conduit pliers #D333-8 are amazingly useful for stage work. One would not believe how useful they are for all sorts of things. This in addition to a good pair of Crescent #1037-8 Duck Billed, 5/16"x8" Tapered Nose Pliers w. Serrated Tip. And a #627-20 6:1 screw driver tapping tool.

As option on screw drivers, were it not that I already have most, I would no doubt do the "Grip it 5pc Ergonomic Triangle Handle Screw Driver Kit." Klien #85090 every time I look at them seem really like a good screw driver style. It's what I would go with over my insule grip versions had I already not owned multitudes of them.


Still as a concept on electrical tools, there is some such as the ideal #30-425, the above Crescent tool, various socket and in general wrenches from Craftsman, even the Cementex #Y3-CG insulated flat head screw driver, most companies make similar tools at some point and often of a similar design. Similar design doesn't mean the same tool. A Klien say 4" insulated grip #2 phillips screw driver will outlast the exact same design of it from Stanley by a factor of ten. Sure, it will wear out especially if you loan your tools out to others that don't know how to use them, but as a concept, you get what you pay for in tool steel that will last.

Start with the Klien or Craftsman C-Wrench (other brands are ok at times also) that's the ultimate focus tool to start with. After that, perhaps a speed wrench. This along with in general tools.


----------



## avkid (Jun 21, 2007)

ship said:


> And there is something wrong with the top of the line in electrical tools?


No, not all.
I just merely stated that was the only brand on the site.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I had the chance to actually use the famous $90 "ultimate focus tool". It's ok. It is over priced but it does feel really good in your hand. The Pinsplitter worked... but I would rather have a real one. The continuity tester was a little difficult to use. In the end I still wouldn't buy one... it's just too much money. But I would consider the $40 one. Like I said, it does feel pretty good in your hands.


----------



## Radman (Jun 29, 2007)

I had a tip published in PLSN a while back where I stated that 15mm and 3/4" ratcheting wrenches are great additions to a toolbox. For a standard c-clamp, the 3/4" gets the yoke bolt and the 15mm handles the larger square bolt. It's nice to have a wrench that is the right size without having to adjust. The ratcheting feature is incredibly helpful, its like having a low profile socket and ratchet. I think there are also ratcheting wrenches that combine the two onto one wrench, making it even slicker. Another tip is to put a keyring around the middle, so you can attach a lanyard.


----------



## DarSax (Jun 30, 2007)

If you buy the 5/8" ratchet that looks like a "star" (rather than just a hex) you can adjust the square bolt as well. (I know I've said this before...shaddup).


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 23, 2007)

I never report to work without my 6" Crescent Brand, Wide Jaw (fits Cheeseboroughs) in my back pocket. I own about 6 of them. My feeling is anything larger than a six-inch allows the operator to apply too much torque (remember I'm hanging conventionals on aluminum trusses, usually without truss condoms), and an 8" is too heavy. In my tool bag I have a 5/8"-3/4" ratcheting box wrench (5/8 for square C-Clamp bolt and the 3/4 for yoke bolt) but that only comes out if I'm hanging lots of conventionals, and goes back away once the hang is done. I've used the $40 "almost-ultimate" focus tool, but it can't replace my C-wrench. I use my "Altman" wrench often on the tilt handles of a Source4-10° and 5° during focus, but again, it lives near the bottom of my bag unless I'm focusing those fixtures.

Other tools I won't go to work without are Black Sharpie, white E-tape, mini-mag, and Gerber multi-tool.


----------



## codered11343 (Aug 13, 2008)

I actually use a Ultimate Focus Tool and I love it. I was skeptical at first, but I got to get my hands on one at USITT and loved it. I bought one right there at the conference.
Its very light and very strong. The six months I have been using it, it has very little signs of ware on it. And my speed when hanging and focusing has doubled sense I started using it.

I also carry a 6" c-wrench with we at all times as well. This is the one. It has longer and narrower jaws then a standard wrench. Perfect for rotolocks and other hardware.

As for a tether, I like the Setware tether that they sell. I use 2 that are leading to a single carabiner.

Thats my two cents.


----------



## LightStud (Aug 13, 2008)

codered11343 said:


> I also carry a 6" c-wrench with we at all times as well. This is the one. It has longer and narrower jaws then a standard wrench. Perfect for rotolocks and other hardware.


 I'm guessing you mean rotAlocks; as RotoLocks, aka coffin/casket locks, require a 5/16" Hex key.

In my opinion, neither of the Focus Tools is worth the investment. Having done this awhile, forty years or so, nothing is as versatile as an adjustable wrench.


----------



## quarterfront (Aug 13, 2008)

8" Klein C-wrench on 18" (coiled) of phone cord with a snap link on the free end. Given to my be the ME on my first paid professional job in May of 1984. All you really need....


----------



## phil000 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the new slide wrenches here. they are pretty heavy, and they are 8" but I really love mine.

The technician sitting next to me says it's too smart for her, and she prefers the 6" with wide jaws.

just my thoughts


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 13, 2008)

The slide wrenches just seem like they will fail when you need them most. I've used and handled them, but something just feels, idk, weak.

I've used this 'ultimate focus tool'. Yea, it's nice. But look, its a convenience tool with things I don't always need, and a price I'm not willing to pay. I am a firm believer in the 6" c-wrench, Crescent brand being my personal preference. 

Now, that's not to say I haven't dabbled in other areas. I have a mega combo wrench (the little one from Light Source) tucked in my backpack for "emergencies", and have a roadie tools clamp stick wrench for dealing with wing nuts. But both of these items stay in the bag and only come out when specifically needed. Might get the Altman Jesus Wrench some time just to have one, it is a classic after all. 

The only wrench I would consider aside from a c-wrench is a light speed wrench, but again, you are limited, and only really useful if you are doing conventionals all day.

If you want to carry one tool to do all the jobs you can come across on a day of theatrical work, its a c-wrench. ESPECIALLY if you work with an older inventory, or even something that isn't all source 4, you need the flexibility.


----------



## maxkelley (Aug 13, 2008)

What nobody has mentioned are those wrenches that like adjust to the size of the bolt you're grabbing, as you squeeze.. actually, they're more like pliers, kind of, but as you squeeze, it adjusts perfectly.

Ok, I found them, Craftsman RoboGrip.. not sure on the price, but they work pretty well for most things. I cannot say, though, that I've had the chance to use them in a lighting environment, but I imagine they'd work great.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 13, 2008)

Um, NO! Come near one of my lights with anything other than an adjustable wrench or special purpose tool and I'll break your fingers! While a fine plier, the RoboGrip and similar ChannelLocks can easily destroy the head of the bolt you're trying to tighten.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 14, 2008)

Locking c-wrench anyone?

Stanley Hand Tools :  85-610  -  10" MaxGrip Locking Adjustable Wrench


----------



## phil000 (Aug 14, 2008)

gafftapegreenia said:


> The slide wrenches just seem like they will fail when you need them most. I've used and handled them, but something just feels, idk, weak.



I've used mine pretty much nonstop since...well a year ago...I've not only dropped it on the floor a couple times or tossed it toward my toolbag and missed several times, but I've also taken it apart...3 or 4 times when I would get bored.

You'd think that if you pushed on the inside of one to widen the jaws, it would just slide right? surprisingly wrong.

The number one use is if you're tightening the bolt side of the tilt and have to adjust down quickly or up quickly, you don't even need to move your hand, unlike with a normal wrench where you have to shift your hand forward to the thread.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 14, 2008)

I had an adjustable-slide wrench in high school, back in the dark ages before Halogen lamps. Distributed by a long-defunct "multi-level marketing" company. I liked it, but the mechanism eventually wore and began to jamb. Although it looked black anodized, it began to rust. 



I'd try a slide wrench again, IF it came in a six-inch, wide-jaw version. The current model is too big and heavy for my delicate disposition. (After all, I'm a Lighting Designer, not a Pipe-Fitter.)


----------



## hillbillyfunk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have used the Ultimate focus tool a lot recently and I like it, but it has drawbacks. The material it is made of is WAY to soft, it feels like an aluminum alloy, that makes it nice and light but not hard enough. Personally if they made them out of stainless steel I would buy one. 

I do like the way it fits in my pocket, I have had my c-wrenches drop out and hang by my lanyard more times than I can count, but the UFT stays in my back pocket even when I am climbing. 

I really like the speed it offerers in changing to different size bolts an the yoke handle socket is wonderful. 

Not worth the $90, or even the $40, our theater bought 12 of them and distributed them as Christmas gifts to the full time staff, 8 of them are still in the theater as they are always attached to a crew member, the other 4 "took a walk"


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 14, 2008)

hillbillyfunk said:


> I have used the Ultimate focus tool a lot recently and I like it, but it has drawbacks. The material it is made of is WAY to soft, it feels like an aluminum alloy, that makes it nice and light but not hard enough. Personally if they made them out of stainless steel I would buy one.
> 
> I do like the way it fits in my pocket, I have had my c-wrenches drop out and hang by my lanyard more times than I can count, but the UFT stays in my back pocket even when I am climbing.
> 
> ...



Agreed, they are nice, but their two big drawbacks are, #1, the price, and #2, the softness of the material.


----------



## MNicolai (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll stick to my adjustable c-wrench. I usually have my 6", but at one house, the ATD is now requiring everyone _must_ show up with an 8", but also stresses that anyone who does more than finger-tightening bolts plus a 3/4 turn of a wrench, will get their fingers broken off.

I have a Black & Decker 8" AutoWrench, but I'm not pleased with it to say the least. Firstly, sitting in my tool bag, the buttons get bumped so easily that the batteries run down quickly. To fit it to a bolt you have to hold down the button to tighten it as you rotate the wrench, otherwise it will not be tight enough. My largest irritation though is that it's too loose. If you don't keep tightening it, the jaw will loosen up so easily, that if the batteries _have_ died, using it as a conventional wrench is a PITA.


----------



## LekoBoy (Aug 14, 2008)

6" is all i need. The B&D AutoWrench seams like a huge joke. I'm not putting that thing in my pocket!


----------



## MNicolai (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't carry it regularily. It sits around in my car just in case I forget my other C-Wrenches, but I otherwise never use it. It was a Christmas gift, and I didn't expect I'd use it, but figured I should at least try it out, see how it works. Not something I would spend money on, but it makes for an acceptable back-up if absolutely nothing else is available.


----------



## visigoth (Aug 14, 2008)

Mega handle around the wrist!!!!!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 14, 2008)

visigoth said:


> Mega handle around the wrist!!!!!



I have that on my keychain. It works well, but not on rusted c-clamps that have been outside for three weeks.


----------



## len (Aug 14, 2008)

I find I rely on the gator grip the most gator grip, lightspeed wrench, putz wrench, wing nut wrench, mega handle mega combo wrench The only downside is that there's no way to lanyard it so I wouldn't carry it on a truss. But I don't climb any longer anyway. Only other tool I use regularly is Wing Nut Spanner when I'm working with moving lights.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 14, 2008)

my tool of choice The Clamp Stik Wrench works great and fits nicely in a pocket, I have found myself carrying a normal wrench at the same time though.


----------

